# Cherry Shrimp carrying?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This isn't the greatest pic, but is this shrimp carrying eggs? I just bought them about 3 or 4 weeks ago as juvies, and have never actually seen _any_ shrimp carrying, so I just wanted to check.










Thanks!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Those are eggs


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks gnaster! Cool!

The house has been fertile lately. I've got scads of month old Cory fry, and a bunch of F-2 Bristlenose fry. And no, I'm not next.... :lol:  I would like to see some of the Apisto's follow suit though.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jans... Thats great news. I bought 3 cherrys a while back with two carrying eggs and within a week or two I had babies.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's cool Trenac. Did you have to do anything special for them like covering the intake tube for the filter or special food, etc.?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No special food, I just left plenty of algae on the back plastic wall which they love to eat. They are in a 12G JBJ Nano cube so the filter is intergrated into the back plastic wall, so no need to cover the intake. This is a shrimp only tank and I have Hornwort floating which they love getting in and picking at. Here is a pic, as you can see they have plenty of food (algae) on the back wall.


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

> That's cool Trenac. Did you have to do anything special for them like covering the intake tube for the filter or special food, etc.?


Jan, A week ago I just found 7 baby cherries in my eheim filter so you might want to check the bottom with a flashlight  . I now have a sponge on my filter intake. I also heard that cherries like more of ph around 7-7.4 compared to other algae eating shrimp. My cherries are in a pH of 6.9 and breed like guppies . They eat algae and every once in a while if they are lucky, brine shrimp and flakes

ben


----------

